# KBear et glibc-2.2.5-r6

## sergio

Y'a t-il un problème connu entre kBear et la glibc-2.2.5-r6 ?

J'ai un plantage de kBear avec la sortie suivante depuis que j'ai

mis à jour mon système (emerge world --update)

```

0x40f12219 in wait4 () from /lib/libc.so.6

#0  0x40f12219 in wait4 () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x40f931e0 in __DTOR_END__ () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0x40ddf8d6 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x405f72bc in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler ()

   from /usr/kde/3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#4  0x40ddd6e4 in pthread_sighandler () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  <signal handler called>

#6  0x404f724d in KXMLGUIFactory::container ()

   from /usr/kde/3/lib/libkdeui.so.4

#7  0x4144b824 in KBearFileSysPart::qt_invoke ()

   from /usr/kde/3/lib/libkbearfilesyspart.so

#8  0x408eb2b7 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#9  0x40b1fa3a in QSignal::signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#10 0x408ff614 in QSignal::activate () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#11 0x40904b13 in QSingleShotTimer::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#12 0x408abdc3 in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#13 0x408abc64 in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#14 0x405a4c55 in KApplication::notify () from /usr/kde/3/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#15 0x4085ffb0 in qt_activate_timers () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#16 0x4085dbcc in QApplication::processNextEvent ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#17 0x408ad285 in QApplication::enter_loop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#18 0x4085d7e6 in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#19 0x0804ada8 in QDataStream::~QDataStream ()

#20 0x40e823c1 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

Je ne trouve rien de précis sur la toile, quelqu'un a déjà eu ce plantage ?

----------

